# Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010



## Reverend Mefo (31. Oktober 2010)

Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Was hier reingehört, wisst Ihr ja.

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang:

Konnte in der Ebay 4 Leos zwischen 46 und 51 cm zum Bratpfannentesten überreden. Alle Fische bissen sehr weit draussen über Sand auf Kupferblech, und bei dreien war es noch sehr sehr dunkel.

Gruß,

RM
#h


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

Sauber mein süssen #6lg andre


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

|kopfkrat|bigeyes Dorschfinger...#c..wo rein?
Piet


----------



## goeddoek (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|bigeyes Dorschfinger...#c..wo rein?
> Piet



Bin im Moment auch ratlos #c


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|bigeyes Dorschfinger...#c*..wo rein?*
> Piet


 



Wohin rutscht denn der Finger,wenn das Toilettenpapier 
zu dünn ist? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

#t...Jürgen - Jürgen - Jürgen  ...

nach diesem (deinen) Geschreibsel, solltest du dir unbedingt deine Finger mit KERNSEIFE waschen :m ...also ehrlich |bigeyes


----------



## OssiHWI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

deswegen legt man das Toilettenpapier ja auch doppelt. Dann passiert sowas nicht...also manche Leute#d


----------



## franja1 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

Dorschfinger...????..Kloopapier???? datt versteh ich jetzt doch nich ganz....


----------



## Ossipeter (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

:vik:Hauptsache es riecht nach Fisch!


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

Also das sind hier eindeutig zu viel infos. Im übrigen hab ich schon vor Jahren Dorsche befingert .

P.S.
 Toilettenpapier doppelt legen, sonst noch was? Ich bin doch nicht Onassis.

Außerdem is das hier schon wieder total OT #d
Ich war vor einigen Tagen am Wasser und und konnte in der Zeit von 18.00-21.00 Uhr 3 maßige Dorsche fingern.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*

Oh Mann, was geht denn hier ab? 

Das sollte doch nur eine Anspielung auf den Geruch der Hände haben, wenn man einen Dorsch vom Haken gelöst hat, und hat nichts mit Finger irgendwo reinstecken zu tun Ihr Ferkel #h

Liebe Mods, benennt den Thread doch bitte um, sonst geht das ganze hier am Thema vorbei.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Blindfischer (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfinger November 2010*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|bigeyes Dorschfinger...#c..wo rein?
> Piet



OT an:


Nu tu mal nicht so unschuldig....

Ich denk da noch an so einen Glubschaugendorsch, da ist bis heute nicht zuverlässig geklärt wo die herkamen


----------



## egalo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Moin Moin,
ich war heute eigentlich auf Meerforellen aus hatte dabei aber an 2 Stränden in OH nich wirklich viel Glück. Deswegen dachte ich mir versuchste das mal in der Dämmerung auf Dorsch. So konnte ich heute meinen ersten Dorsch mit der Spinnrute fangen (Schwarz-Roter Snaps). Leider war ich dann doch etwas zu dusselig und hab den schönen Fisch (ich schätze ihn mal auf ca. 45)beim ans ufer tragen aus den Fingern verloren. Ich hatte danach noch ein paar Anfasser und irgendetwas an der Rute was mir für ca. 20 sek einige Meter schnur von der Rolle nahm und sich danach wieder verabschiedete. Naja wat solls muss ich heute doch wieder Pizza essen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Ja schade...

Nächstes WE holen wir uns ein paar Dorsche...:g


----------



## scripophix (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Tja, irgendwie war es heute komisch, voll abgeschneidert ohne jeden kleinen Anfasser. Nix, nada, nüscht...

Mefo wäre schön gewesen, aber einen Dorsch im Dunkeln wollte ich schon haben.

Pech. Morgen gibt's trotzdem Fisch.


----------



## Ostseestipper (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Wann: 07.11., 16:30- 19:00
Wer: Schwiegervadder + ich
Wo: zw. Rerik und Kübo
Wetter: klar, ein paar Wolken
Wasser: ca. +30cm, klar und schön bewegt
Wind: Nord ca. 2
Was: Dorsch 50cm

Endlich hat es mal wieder geklappt, Biss kam zum Sonnenuntergang, danach war dann auch schon wieder Schluß. #c
Immerhin einer mehr als die letzten 3 Versuche.


----------



## dido_43 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Wann: 10.11., 15:30- 17:50 Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: bedeckt, Nebel und Nieselregen
Wind: leicht aus Süd
Was: 5 Dorsche von 45  -  54 cm

Gleich zu Bginn 2 Anfasser gehabt, vermute kleine Trutten.

Gegen 16.30 Uhr in der Dämmerung die beiden größten Leos.  Dann war es dunkel wie im Bärena.... und nur noch vereinzelt Bisse. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. #h


----------



## Brikz83 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

warste am Gespensterwals oder T-Park ?
einen Tag vorher ging am T-Park nämlich gornischt


----------



## dido_43 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

T-Park ist absolut nicht mein Revier, Nienhagen bis Börgerende hin und her - oder mal eins Stoltera je nach Wind etc. #h


----------



## surfer93 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Wann: 15.11.10 16.30-18.00
Wer: mein Vater + Ich
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wetter: bedeckt
Wind: leicht
Was: 5 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (Größter 55cm) und ca. 10 Luftpumpen
Köder:Im Hellen roter Twister, nachher nurnoch auf Grün/Braun (Kopyto Motoroil und Twister in der Farbe!)

Ging gleich am Anfang gut los, mit einem Guten bie mir und einem Lütten bei meinem Vater, danach dann aber erstmal lange Pause... Erst im dunkel bissen die Dorsche dann wieder besser und es ging dann noch einiges Haben danahc noch ne Stunde auf Butt versucht udn konnten auch hier noch 2 schöne Platte erwischen...

Gruß Tim


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Na dann mal nen fettes Petri#6#6#6


----------



## surfer93 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Dorschfänge November 2010*

Danke Tewi!

War echt gut Gestern!
Bei mienem Vater gabs heute noch an ner anderen Stelle einen kleiner Dorsch


----------

